# What is the maximum level of friendship for each amenity?



## happycamper (Dec 1, 2017)

I have built all the level one tents, and have upgraded the cute and natural tent to level three. Im wondering what the animal maximum friendship level is for each ammenity and upgrade???


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 1, 2017)

I believe the lvl cap for tent is 7, next tier is 15 and last tier is 20.


----------



## arbra (Dec 1, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> I believe the lvl cap for tent is 7, next tier is 15 and last tier is 20.



Close, I believe it is 10 (once you build tents), then 15 (with next level of amenity), and then 20 with last.

There are 3 levels for the tents (with the 2nd level taking 0 time, just material), and the next level has 5 levels (with levels 2,3,4 taking 0 time, just materials).

I do not know about the last level, not there yet.


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 1, 2017)

arbra said:


> Close, I believe it is 10 (once you build tents), then 15 (with next level of amenity), and then 20 with last.
> 
> There are 3 levels for the tents (with the 2nd level taking 0 time, just material), and the next level has 5 levels (with levels 2,3,4 taking 0 time, just materials).
> 
> I do not know about the last level, not there yet.



Ah, I got mixed up with generic one, you are correct, it is 10,15,20. Thank you very much for the correction.


----------

